# I think they are gone.......



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

It's been a few days since I saw my hummingbirds....I think they are gone for the winter.....:sad:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

frznFinn said:


> It's been a few days since I saw my hummingbirds....I think they are gone for the winter.....:sad:


Still visiting my feeder.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We had them here until a day or so ago, but if they've left, they JUST left. 

While hunting doves in Ohio last week, we saw HUNDREDS of hummingbirds in the fields-everywhere.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Still here tonight on our feeder.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Well, it was fun while it lasted. I'm going to leave my feeder out for awhile just in case.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Had 3 over the weekend. Only 1 yesterday.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Still here on the weekend.

37 degrees (or less) here this am.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

still here as well,but its almost time!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Saw some visiting the sunflowers last night.


----------



## tree_rat (Aug 28, 2008)

Had some at mine this morning, 49 degrees.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They are still visiting my Butterfly bushes, and Trumpet Vines daily. But I live in SE Michigan.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Still have a few visiting my feeders and sunflowers. I've had one the past week or so that will land on our finger and drink from the feeder. Pretty cool. We have one or two every year by the end of the season that act like pets. Love them little birds.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Still have a half dozen or so hanging around yet........I'm 10 miles north of Fremont. Don't think it'll be much longer though.....


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Not gone yet in N Oaklsnd. I have 1 hanging around today.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Very cool while it lasted



















Elvis has left the building up in Luzerne


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

I was surprised to have one visit today, a female. Im in K-zoo


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

Still had 2 at the cabin this past weekend. 8 miles west of Mio.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

We have two that were here as of yesterday. We keep our feeder out after the hummers leave in case others migrating from further north need to stop, rest and refuel. We take the feeder down for the season when a freeze warning is issued for our area.



frznFinn said:


> It's been a few days since I saw my hummingbirds....I think they are gone for the winter.....:sad:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

We had two birds come to our feeder all last summer but only saw one bird at it twice this year. Any suggestions as to how to attract more next year?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Still had 2 hanging out today but I believe this will be their last week here. With the heavy frost warning for this Sat. morning I fear they'll be gone till next year.........


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

a couple days ago i saw my last one, but none since, i think this cold snap probably has them moved out.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I had acouple buzzing around the yard on Monday. I freshened the feeders and haven't seen them since. If you want more Hummers next year you need to make a garden plan with plants that attract them and add more feeders. When we went from one feeder to two, they started to really hit them. This year we went to three feeders and the number seemed to jump again. Just an observation. FRANK


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I went to let the girls outside saturday morning around 7:00 a.m. and there was a little Emerald jewel on the feeder out by the garden fence. They hung around most of the day. Sunday morning they were still here. I was completely amazed because we had a light frost that morning. Checked the feeder before I left for work this morning and at least one was still here. I hope they don't wait too long and get stuck here or worse... FRANK


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

These were birds stopping by as they migrated South..............


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes they more than likely were from further north. I miss them when they leave, but anticipate their arrival in the spring.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Man, those photos are outstanding! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I was just wondering what type of camera and lens you used to get in this close to the hummingbirds? The pictures are amazing and I would like to eventually get another lens for my camera to get in tight on wildlife when photographing. 
Thank you


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Kory said:


> Man, those photos are outstanding! Thanks for sharing.


I agree they are outstanding photos.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

If you guys are talking about my pictures thanks. I think that the lens helps but it's all about getting close.
If your not talking about my pics, then please disregard this post! 
Thanks again.


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

Did anyone see the geese that were flying them south (on the goose's back)?... old wives tale.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

dugal said:


> Did anyone see the geese that were flying them south (on the goose's back)?... old wives tale.


LOL. My mother passed this wives tale on to me and my sisters when we were kids. One of those things we had to prove her wrong on. lol


----------

